# Gorgeous Reversible Cable Scarf Pattern - Free!



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I love everything about this scarf, the unique use of cables, the colour yarn they used, the fact it's reversible, even the colour!

http://cascadeyarn.com/patternsFree/CYPA176_ReversibleCabledScarf.pdf


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That definitely goes onto the "to-do" list - thanks!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a really pretty scarf, thank you for the link :-D :-D


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is an adorable pattern, thank you so much!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...not so keen on the colour, but love the pattern...a nice green me-thinks :thumbup:


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I love reversible cables!


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> I love everything about this scarf, the unique use of cables, the colour yarn they used, the fact it's reversible, even the colour!
> 
> http://cascadeyarn.com/patternsFree/CYPA176_ReversibleCabledScarf.pdf


just beautiful....thanks for the pattern


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Just learned how to cable but haven't actually done any project yet. This looks like it may be the one!! Thanks for the pretty pattern.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow! Haven't really had the urge to knit a scarf, but this one did it.


----------



## knitwit_tam (Jul 19, 2013)

Very Nice!! Would make a great christmas present for friends. Definitely on my todo list. 
Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## Robyn in Chicago (Jan 26, 2013)

beautiful, thanks i'm printing this up and making them for christmas gifts!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this --- another for the "to do" list!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the link.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

On my to-do list also. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I love everything about it too! Thanks!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Love it.
Thank you?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting, thanks!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How pretty thanks for posting


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice, thank you!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty pattern,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh! I can't wait to knit it! I think I found my next project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Ideal for our Torontio winters, thank you.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oooooo, gotta print out this one.


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link.Diane C


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

KnitNorth... I agree with you... thank you for sharing.....


----------



## DiDreamer (Mar 19, 2012)

I love that! Will certainly be making some for Christmas!


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just printed it out, thanks for the link, I love it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that scarf is going to be made a.s.a.p. for me. :thumbup:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oooh...pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

veyr nice, thanks for link


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank u....saved it


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh, yes, I love that too and have saved it. Thanks so much!


----------



## hpgmother (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the link - going on the Christmas to do list


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it's just what I needed for my daughter and I can do this pattern! Lovely!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm confused! I checked out the yarn which is described as worsted weight. Looking at the pattern, on size 9 needles iet says that 34 stitches equals 4.5 inches. That doesn't seem possible. Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning. Have added to my definite ti knit list. Thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I took a look at it and that does look odd. I'll message Cascade Yarns, and post the response.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous-thanks for sharing!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

That's lovely. Put it in my 'definitely to do list' Thanks.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> I love everything about this scarf, the unique use of cables, the colour yarn they used, the fact it's reversible, even the colour!
> 
> http://cascadeyarn.com/patternsFree/CYPA176_ReversibleCabledScarf.pdf


I am having trouble with this website. It comes up as if it is a PDF then just a blank page. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

When I click on it, it takes me directly to the PDF document, i.e. that's what I see on my screen ... then I copied it to a folder on my hard drive.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for the link.
Hannet


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank-you. It's lovely. Will definitely try that one


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anything see anything strange about the gauge?
On #9 needles 35 stitches equals 4.5 inches?


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! perfect for my sister!!!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, I replied to you above. I have a question in to Cascade Yarns, and will post as soon as I receive a response.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

O that is beautiful. Bookmarked this. Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That IS really a gorgeous scarf and the color makes it stand out some more.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I've put that one in my pattern file for Christmas presents...thank you!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> Yes, I replied to you above. I have a question in to Cascade Yarns, and will post as soon as I receive a response.


Thank you for doing this. I will be watching for the reply too as I really want to knit this scarf.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Ruth Ray said:


> I'm confused! I checked out the yarn which is described as worsted weight. Looking at the pattern, on size 9 needles iet says that 34 stitches equals 4.5 inches. That doesn't seem possible. Am I misunderstanding?


On rereading, the gauge is described as "Gauge = 34 stitches = 4.5 in pattern stitch (unstretched)"

Note the word "unstretched." Ribbing tends to draw stitches in, and so do cables. So it would be a good deal narrower than if done in stockinette.

It _is_ gorgeous. I think I'll swatch and see how far off the gauge is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link - lovely scarf.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

But, it provides that gauge on a US9 needle, which seems pretty small for knitting worsted.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Going on my to do list, this is so pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I totally agree! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> Yes, I replied to you above. I have a question in to Cascade Yarns, and will post as soon as I receive a response.


Great let us know, thanks.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> But, it provides that gauge on a US9 needle, which seems pretty small for knitting worsted.


US9 is 5.5mm needle,isn't that the correct size for worsted?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you think, with the right color choice, this would also work for a man?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

slowyarn said:


> Do you think, with the right color choice, this would also work for a man?


I don't see why not.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd like to see this scarf but the PDF has nothing on it for me. Please help....


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

NCOB said:


> I'd like to see this scarf but the PDF has nothing on it for me. Please help....


I just went to the pdf I was able to see. Maybe this link will give you the info
They don't permit a full copy/paste of the pattern

http://cascadeyarn.com/patternsFree/CYPA176_ReversibleCabledScarf.pdf


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern ~ thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Too pretty!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link. It looks like a fun project to add to the list.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Moosie, that really is a lovely scarf. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern!!!!! It will be my next project!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> But, it provides that gauge on a US9 needle, which seems pretty small for knitting worsted.


?


----------



## maud74 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------

